# I need you're help with a contest! (shot on a 7dii)



## JordanD (Jun 4, 2016)

deleted


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 4, 2016)

It's pretty unlikely that a flood of members here are going to vote for your picture and honestly it's a bit like cheating if they did ya?


----------



## Designer (Jun 4, 2016)

reported for cross-posting

This is the earlier thread:

I need help with getting likes on a photo in a contest!


----------



## ClickAddict (Jun 4, 2016)

I can't remember if it was this forum or another,  but a few years back some guy posted a competition like this and one member checked out the contest and mentioned that he voted for another photo....followed by a dozen more that all said they voted for that same other photo.  Kind of backfired for the poster.  Not sure if it affected who won, (don't think I heard the results) but thought it was sort of funny.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 4, 2016)

if you bribe us with money it would be helpful ...


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 4, 2016)

yes yes damn it, $2000


----------

